# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  DC Comics Schedules "Gotham Central Omnibus" for 2016

## CBR News

Ed Brubaker, Greg Rucka and Michael Lark's police procedural series will be collected in a single hardcover edition.


_Full article here._

----------


## Brian

Old news  :Smile:

----------

